# Just Found an Earwig in Enclosure



## Oxalis (Jul 18, 2013)

I just got home from work and found an earwig in my Russian tortoise enclosure. I sucked it up with the vacuum right away! My tortoise has the Zilla Alfalfa Meal Litter and timothy hay in his tank. The hay is in a sealed plastic tub. I keep everything locked up, including windows, and I don't bring anything in from outside so I don't know how this happened. My tortoise looks just fine so I don't think I need to call a vet but should I be looking for more bugs? Should I spray the room where I keep his tank? Any thoughts? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't spray his tank with anything, that would be more harmful then a bug. most bugs wont harm a tort. Those types of bugs seem to get into everyone's homes at some point.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 18, 2013)

Your tort will be fine from the bug.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks, guys! I just did a bit of research on earwigs but I thought it would be best to get a tortoise-owner's opinion in the meantime. My little dude is so special to me; he's like my kid, so I worry about him a lot! I definitely don't want to spray anything either! I just wish we could protect our little guys from all the bad stuff out there!


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2013)

Earwigs are harmless. What are you worried about? It was just looking for a nice hospitable place to live.

Your russian would likely fare better on a better substrate too.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> Earwigs are harmless. What are you worried about? It was just looking for a nice hospitable place to live.
> 
> Your russian would likely fare better on a better substrate too.



What would you recommend?


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2013)

Coco coir, plain soil, orchid bark, cypress mulch, or dirt from the yard if its good where you are.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> Coco coir, plain soil, orchid bark, cypress mulch, or dirt from the yard if its good where you are.



Thanks! That gives me some good ideas for when I move from my apartment into a house (that'll be next year).


----------



## Vickie (Jul 18, 2013)

If you are getting any where near the rain we have gotten here in Ohio that's the cause I believe. Seems everyone I now that has more damp areas have a LOT more then those in dry areas. Such as Mother in law has a water pond near her home and you should see those darn bugs. However, my mother is not near any, has sand etc and hasn't seen any yet. 



Oxalis said:


> I just got home from work and found an earwig in my Russian tortoise enclosure. I sucked it up with the vacuum right away! My tortoise has the Zilla Alfalfa Meal Litter and timothy hay in his tank. The hay is in a sealed plastic tub. I keep everything locked up, including windows, and I don't bring anything in from outside so I don't know how this happened. My tortoise looks just fine so I don't think I need to call a vet but should I be looking for more bugs? Should I spray the room where I keep his tank? Any thoughts? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't wait until you move to improve the substrate. An utterly dry environment isn't healthy, no matter what the pet store people told you. Tortoises in an arid climate burrow down to find moisture, and they do find it.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 19, 2013)

Oxalis said:


> I just got home from work and found an earwig in my Russian tortoise enclosure. I sucked it up with the vacuum right away! My tortoise has the Zilla Alfalfa Meal Litter and timothy hay in his tank. The hay is in a sealed plastic tub. I keep everything locked up, including windows, and I don't bring anything in from outside so I don't know how this happened. My tortoise looks just fine so I don't think I need to call a vet but should I be looking for more bugs? Should I spray the room where I keep his tank? Any thoughts? Thanks, everyone!



Earwigs get into houses through the smallest of openings and are everywhere this time of year because their eggs have hatched. While nobody likes the creepy little critters in their house, they're harmless.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom said:


> Your russian would likely fare better on a better substrate too.



What exactly does the better substrate do, provide a more suitable humidity for the tort?  Thanks so much again for your help!!


----------



## Cymmie (Sep 26, 2013)

Soil, coco coir, orchid bark, or cypress mulch can be misted and therefore the humidity can be kept where your tortoise needs it. When you mist hay it will mold. Alfalfa I'm pretty sure molds too.


----------

